# 2-3 mm gravel



## Perianth (Mar 17, 2009)

Was recently at the TRex restaurante/store in DownTown Disney at Disney World and found what appears to be the perfect NPT gravel. It was on the floor of the children's playground are near the front of the store, was uniform in size and light brown in color. I appears to be similar to the sand on the beaches at Ft Lauderdale but larger grain size and without shells. Does anyone know where to obtain this or any other suitable natural gravel? I have searched for some time in my area and have not found the right gravel.


----------



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

Check out the Super Naturals and Instant Aquarium substrates from Caribsea.

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/super_nat.html
http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/instant_aquarium.html

Torpedo Beach, Peace River and Rio Grande are near size range that you are looking for.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldn't spend too much time looking for the perfect 2-3 mm gravel. In my book, I made gravel recommendations that you can patently ignore.

I'm now using sand (shallow layer) and any kind of gravel that's not too big with no problems. Soil will provide the nutrients and attachment sites for bacteria. In comparison to soil, gravel has so little surface area that it doesn't matter whether the gravel is 1 mm or 4 mm, coated or uncoated.


----------



## Perianth (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you, I have been checking and testing various store bought sands and gravels quite a bit without luck. Swimming pool filter sand is too fine for me. Since I am still in Florida, I may just stop and pick up a bucket of river sand some where along the way home. I've heard the Dutch use river sand.


----------



## Sumthin Fishy (Aug 22, 2009)

I just set up my first tank (10 gallon) and used course sandblasting grit. It's great stuff. The perfect size and a very natural looking blend of gray/white/tan pieces. Plus, it's very cheap. The downside is you can usually only buy it in bags that seem to weigh around 100 lbs. I found it at an agricultural supply store near me. I read postings from other folks here who have found it at building supply companies or some specialty sandblasting places. You're best bet is to google "sandblasting" and your location.

Good luck!

John

http://www.agrisupply.com/coarse-sandblasting-sand-py-bag-to-grit/p/30282/ss/sandblasting/


----------



## Seagul (Mar 27, 2008)

the "peace river" looks very promising, anyone try this stuff? looks to be small enough to not look like shotty aquarium gravel?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are looking for a particular color, try the 3M colorquartz product line. This is a swimming pool product, available in 2 sizes and about a dozen colors. It is aquarium safe. I have the black one in one tank. 
I would try contacting companies that specialize in pool plastering. They may have some of this product line, in several colors, left overs from a job. 
Swimming pool supply places, also may carry it.


----------

